# Really, how hard is it?



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey guys,

My main question is: How hard is it to get those bottom nuts off the old shocks and struts? They look pretty stuck on there.

The reason I ask this is because I was telling my dad about doing this and he said, "Just bring it to a shop to do it for you. It's going to be a bitch to get those bottom ones off." Me, being the do-it-yourselfer, I want to do this install and I tried to explain to him how easy it is to actually do. I've done a lot of reading and research, so it should be an easy install.

Basically, that's the only thing that is really stopping him from saying "Ok, do it." I also don't really want to pay the labor charge for someone else to do it, plus I want to learn and have that satisfaction of doing it yourself.

I'm sure it can't be that hard to get those nuts off, but what would be a good tool to loosen that thing up?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Mine had no rust, but were on very tight. Make sure you are using a 1/2in drive. Put a piece of pipe or something else on the end of the rachet to give it more leverage. If you still cant get it, vigerously lift weights for a week and then try .


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I had to swap my rear shocks because they were FUBAR. I just put a 2' pipe on the end and got all the torque I needed to get the bolts off. The pipe has been the best $2 investment I have made (also helped me w/ my exhaust piping bolts). There is also Liquid Wrench and chemicals to help get rid of some of the rust


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the biggest pain in the a$$ is getting the top strut nut off. front and rear. takes a little time. my advise is to leave the car on the ground and try to loosen that nut on all 4 corners. most of the time the pressure keeps the strut piston from turning with the nut.

better yet... why dont u go do it at your dads shop that way u have air tools?? makes the job so much faster


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

My dad doesn't have a shop, but he has air tools... it should be a piece of cake with that. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

When all else fails, I have a couple of sware words that are guaranteed to work. Ill PM them to you


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

lol, yeah, I used a bunch that day... enough to make up for 1-5 months, depending on which months...


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

i tried to take mine off to work on my suspension and couldn't get them off. Went to a muffler shop gave the guy $20 and he put it on the rack and losen them up and hand tighten them to get me home...it worked for me.


----------

